# greens literal translation hebrews 7:17



## nonconformist (Apr 29, 2005)

17 For it is testified, "You are a priest to the age according to the order of Melchizedek." greens litv 17 For it is witnessed of him, "You are a priest forever, after the order of Melchizedek." esv 17 For1063 he testifieth,3140 Thou4771 art a priest2409 forever1519, 165 after2596 the3588 order5010 of Melchizedek.3198 KJV it seems to me, forever/ and/ to the age,makes a big difference in meaning can anyone explain?


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 29, 2005)

same thing with verse 21. It is an older version of greens litv free from e-sword maybe if it was wrong they fixed it. i know they have definitely improved on the older versions


----------



## Fernando (Apr 29, 2005)

*forever*

nonconformist,

Green has "literally" translated the Greek phrase 'eis ton aiwna' as 'to the age,' whereas just about any Bible translation you pick up will translate it as 'forever.' 

The simple answer to your question is, 'eis ton aiwna' is how you say 'forever' in Greek. Every language has these expressions that don't translate well "literally" into another language. For example, if you wanted to translate the expression 'drop me a line' into Spanish, and do it literally, it would make no sense. You'd have to use the Spanish equivalent to 'write a letter to me' to be understood.

Am I making any sense?

[Edited on 4-29-2005 by Fernando]


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 29, 2005)

yes now i understand. i got so upset with these new inaccurate versions that i decided to go literal.i guess the literal got me that time.when i came across age i was thinking of some preterist thing wich made me think temperal but now i understand thanks for the help


----------

